# Firearms confiscation. What would you do?



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

This weekend after attending church, I have finally decided my response to forced gun confiscation (ie. a "knock on the door" from government authorities; whether it be after an amnesty period (declared by the government) or in response to a "failure to comply" notice issued by a court). I would like your opinion on this scenario...

For some reason (you fill in the blank), the confiscation of firearms has been declared. After a period of time, of non-compliance, you receive a knock on the door by someone given the authority by the government (a born in America, American citizen, law enforcement official or group) that you are known to have firearms. They tell you, give them up or you will be hauled away. Or, the door of your home is knocked down (by the same group above) in the middle of the night with your wife and 4 children at home. They yank you out of bed tell you "Don't move, or your dead. We're here for your guns. Show us where they and you'll be OK. Otherwise we'll make things "uncomfortable" for your family."

What would you do? I am specifically interested in your moral justification and the actual words you would use in response to those who would be violating your Constitutional rights.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Give up your guns and live,or don't and die.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

This is one of the oddest threads I've read on this forum.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Protect this House said:


> This is one of the oddest threads I've read on this forum.


That is saying a lot.

I would give them the one gun that didn't sink with my little jon boat when I was out duck hunting.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Not post my answer on the web.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Intentionally left blank


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I might recite the second amendment.
A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the People to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think they'll ever go to a full on blanket confiscation of every privately owned firearm, there are far too many out there. If it was to happen I think there would be an amnesty period for you to turn in your guns and afterwords it would probably be treated like illegal drugs, charge the people as you encounter them or respond to tips of where they are being held.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

DadofTheFamily said:


> This weekend after attending church, I have finally decided my response to forced gun confiscation (ie. a "knock on the door" from government authorities; whether it be after an amnesty period (declared by the government) or in response to a "failure to comply" notice issued by a court). I would like your opinion on this scenario...
> 
> For some reason (you fill in the blank), the confiscation of firearms has been declared. After a period of time, of non-compliance, you receive a knock on the door by someone given the authority by the government (a born in America, American citizen, law enforcement official or group) that you are known to have firearms. They tell you, give them up or you will be hauled away. Or, the door of your home is knocked down (by the same group above) in the middle of the night with your wife and 4 children at home. They yank you out of bed tell you "Don't move, or your dead. We're here for your guns. Show us where they and you'll be OK. Otherwise we'll make things "uncomfortable" for your family."
> 
> What would you do? I am specifically interested in your moral justification and the actual words you would use in response to those who would be violating your Constitutional rights.


I can guarantee you that this scenario would not happen to me.... I will be dead within a few hours after the tyrants declare the confiscation.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

DadofTheFamily said:


> This weekend after attending church, I have finally decided my response to forced gun confiscation (ie. a "knock on the door" from government authorities; whether it be after an amnesty period (declared by the government) or in response to a "failure to comply" notice issued by a court). I would like your opinion on this scenario...
> 
> For some reason (you fill in the blank), the confiscation of firearms has been declared. After a period of time, of non-compliance, you receive a knock on the door by someone given the authority by the government (a born in America, American citizen, law enforcement official or group) that you are known to have firearms. They tell you, give them up or you will be hauled away. Or, the door of your home is knocked down (by the same group above) in the middle of the night with your wife and 4 children at home. They yank you out of bed tell you "Don't move, or your dead. We're here for your guns. Show us where they and you'll be OK. Otherwise we'll make things "uncomfortable" for your family."
> 
> What would you do? I am specifically interested in your moral justification and the actual words you would use in response to those who would be violating your Constitutional rights.


So what is your response?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would see if there was any way that I could fight - if not then I would turn over my guns.

Then I would go out to the garage and make a shotgun in about an hour. I would make two or three of those and then build a rifle and then a pistol. I would get some supplies and build a rather large muzzle loading shot gun - around a six inch bore to face each door to my home with electric igniters on each one. The next time they came for anything they would get it all!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No worries here. All were lost in a boating accident on Lake Erie. If you decide against complying, do not keep them on your property. Secret caches may be necessary. Anything purchased with a background check is in a government computer somewhere.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

The reason I posed this is to help people think what I have been wrestling with from a balance of moral responsibility. God, family, character, fellow-man, country.etc. It's a sort of "Conflicted" scenario. I purposefully left my answer blank because I didn't want this to be a critique about my thoughts and action but more a "thinking exercise". The reality is in some way, this will happen, maybe soon, maybe later. 

@6811 I will gladly give you my response. My response would be...."My name is "so-n-so", please tell me your name, your authority and under the 4th Amendment, the charges or suspicions that have been brought against me. May I see your warrant? If not produced, which I would expect to be the case, then "Under the 5th amendment, since you have not chosen to present me with evidence against me, consistent with my 4th Amendment rights, I have a right to not respond to your charges. Please leave my property or civil charges against will be filed". If they were to assault any of my family or myself, I would physically defend against it. Finally if it was a showdown of loss of life or my family's, I would not lose my life over it. If they chose to perform an illegal search, I would not physically prevent it. The following day, I would then register a complaint with the local courts with the charge of "malice" and file for "compensatory damages"; all consistent with the 4th Amendment. I would record the exchange with any documentation in personal diary to keep for future purposes. Morally, I would not fire upon anyone unless fired upon or threatened with a deadly weapon.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I would say, "My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

DadofTheFamily said:


> The reason I posed this is to help people think what I have been wrestling with from a balance of moral responsibility. God, family, character, fellow-man, country.etc. It's a sort of "Conflicted" scenario. I purposefully left my answer blank because I didn't want this to be a critique about my thoughts and action but more a "thinking exercise". The reality is in some way, this will happen, maybe soon, maybe later.
> 
> @6811 I will gladly give you my response. My response would be...."My name is "so-n-so", please tell me your name, your authority and under the 4th Amendment, the charges or suspicions that have been brought against me. May I see your warrant? If not produced, which I would expect to be the case, then "Under the 5th amendment, since you have not chosen to present me with evidence against me, consistent with my 4th Amendment rights, I have a right to not respond to your charges. Please leave my property or civil charges against will be filed". If they were to assault any of my family or myself, I would physically defend against it. Finally if it was a showdown of loss of life or my family's, I would not lose my life over it. If they chose to perform an illegal search, I would not physically prevent it. The following day, I would then register a complaint with the local courts with the charge of "malice" and file for "compensatory damages"; all consistent with the 4th Amendment. I would record the exchange with any documentation in personal diary to keep for future purposes. Morally, I would not fire upon anyone unless fired upon or threatened with a deadly weapon.


Do you REALLY think you would even have time to get all those words out of your mouth before you were (a)shot dead, or (b) slammed up against the wall and violently handcuffed? Seriously?
Some of the toughest guys in the world tried to kill me, I'm still here. I am not afraid of American cops.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I would say, "My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die".


If you did that Sir Slippy you would then have to run them through with a bayonet or possibly a quality American made Slippy Pike with optional bottle opener.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

At that point, words are a waist of time.
They would not be there for a debate.
If you are a law abiding person, a non fellon, why would they be at your door?
It would be a time to fight and die, or hand over the sacrifical pieces, others hidden.
Then, prepare to strike back in force at your time of choosing, for at that time, it will have hit the fan, most likely nationwide.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Come and get em.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

DadofTheFamily said:


> The reason I posed this is to help people think what I have been wrestling with from a balance of moral responsibility. God, family, character, fellow-man, country.etc. It's a sort of "Conflicted" scenario. I purposefully left my answer blank because I didn't want this to be a critique about my thoughts and action but more a "thinking exercise". The reality is in some way, this will happen, maybe soon, maybe later.
> 
> @6811 I will gladly give you my response. My response would be...."My name is "so-n-so", please tell me your name, your authority and under the 4th Amendment, the charges or suspicions that have been brought against me. May I see your warrant? If not produced, which I would expect to be the case, then "Under the 5th amendment, since you have not chosen to present me with evidence against me, consistent with my 4th Amendment rights, I have a right to not respond to your charges. Please leave my property or civil charges against will be filed". If they were to assault any of my family or myself, I would physically defend against it. Finally if it was a showdown of loss of life or my family's, I would not lose my life over it. If they chose to perform an illegal search, I would not physically prevent it. The following day, I would then register a complaint with the local courts with the charge of "malice" and file for "compensatory damages"; all consistent with the 4th Amendment. I would record the exchange with any documentation in personal diary to keep for future purposes. Morally, I would not fire upon anyone unless fired upon or threatened with a deadly weapon.


I respect your response.... But that's a little too much talking for me. I could care less about their names or whatever authority they think they have. I know I will be yelling " die m'fers" while I empty my drum on the bastards. If I am still alive and out of ammo, I will be kicking, punching and biting until one of the tyrants kill me. Never again that I would live under martial law... As for morals, compared to you, I got none. I would glàdly slay a thousand tyrants and sleep good afterwards, no regrets and no remorse.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't own any guns, so no problem.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Have you ever heard of having a small stash of decoy food?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't in good faith spout off that I would seal the door and fight to the bitter end because in all honestly I probably wouldn't, and I know that 99% of gun owners wouldn't either even though we like to say we would. I would fight the good fight in the political arena as hard as I could to prevent such measures, I would write representatives like I do now, I would vote for representatives that hold my values or at least want the votes of gun owners to stay in office, and I would encourage others to do so. 

If that failed then I would assist the battle in the courtroom battle that would sure to follow in any manner that I could while still putting political pressure on lawmakers.

However if they decided to outright take my weapons I would give them something to take such as my cheap guns, and go with the cache idea others have posted. You would be amazed of what some plastic, a vacuum cleaner, and a thermal seal will do.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

toolmanky said:


> i can't in good faith spout off that i would seal the door and fight to the bitter end because in all honestly i probably wouldn't, and i know that 99% of gun owners wouldn't either even though we like to say we would. I would fight the good fight in the political arena as hard as i could to prevent such measures, i would write representatives like i do now, i would vote for representatives that hold my values or at least want the votes of gun owners to stay in office, and i would encourage others to do so.
> 
> If that failed then i would assist the battle in the courtroom battle that would sure to follow in any manner that i could while still putting political pressure on lawmakers.
> 
> However if they decided to outright take my weapons i would give them something to take such as my cheap guns, and go with the cache idea others have posted. You would be amazed of what some plastic, a vacuum cleaner, and a thermal seal will do.


this would be nice, if the system worked. The intent is to disarm us by the ruling class. You would be waisting your time with a court that is on their side.
We have been in a downward progression for over fifty years. They are not going to stop until there are no guns, and the ruling class will remain as a permnant system.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

toolmanky said:


> I can't in good faith spout off that I would seal the door and fight to the bitter end because in all honestly I probably wouldn't, and I know that 99% of gun owners wouldn't either even though we like to say we would. I would fight the good fight in the political arena as hard as I could to prevent such measures, I would write representatives like I do now, I would vote for representatives that hold my values or at least want the votes of gun owners to stay in office, and I would encourage others to do so.
> 
> If that failed then I would assist the battle in the courtroom battle that would sure to follow in any manner that I could while still putting political pressure on lawmakers.
> 
> However if they decided to outright take my weapons I would give them something to take such as my cheap guns, and go with the cache idea others have posted. You would be amazed of what some plastic, a vacuum cleaner, and a thermal seal will do.


Yeah this is exactly what we are doing now. Complain to the politicians, the NRA goes to court, we vote for pro gun candidates and we vote out anti 2a. But when the order is given to confiscate weapons, there will be no court or politician that will return your weapons back to you. Trust me on this one, I used to live in a country that disarmed its people. It was no fun at all...

PS. 
The first thing will be taken from us is 2a, then 1and 4a will go next. Then,5,6 and the rest will go.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

From my point of wiew the thing about going arond and knocking on doors is really stupid. soon there would be a lot dead on both sides and it takes a long long time to search every house for guns, and the will not find that many when people know what i going on. many cops would refuse for many good reasons. 

So I guess it will be more like this. To get acess to food/gas/stuff you must hand over your guns to the athoretis to get you "etb" card or likewise. You might get a bonus if you can tell about a neighbour that has one or more guns they have not handed over, and your kids are really hungry, you know. This will be so much easier for the athorities and give more resoults, having guns at home will become a liability, and you cant tell the kids, because if they then tell someone else... Mayby you can keep a revolver or a pistol (they are not much of a threat anyway) so you can defend your self from whatever kind of people that will be the scare of the month at that time. But cops going from house to house is amatuerish.

So if you need gas/food/medicin/whatever, hand over your guns and enter the system. Oh, there is no exit, once your in.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

since i lost all my stuff in that there ehr ah boating accident with a few other members about all i got left is a 410 double so if they really want that ok.
plus in this country i really don't think that could happen i mean the indistry of firearms is huge here so they would first have to out law manufacturing for civilian and sporting as well as sales plus close down the million or so gun shops across the states.
and well by the time they get to kicking in doors most would have left to brasil or argentina or something.
on top of all that they still can't stop criminals from obtaing illeagal fire arms so I think it would be a night mare for any type of law enforcement to even try to disarm regular folks -and don't go in to the military doing this -I am sure most would refuse, I know i would have just on the grounds that i swore an oath to defend and protect the constitution from enemies both foreign and domestic. why do you thin the army motto is THIS we Will defend.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> since i lost all my stuff in that there ehr ah boating accident with a few other members about all i got left is a 410 double so if they really want that ok.
> plus in this country i really don't think that could happen i mean the indistry of firearms is huge here so they would first have to out law manufacturing for civilian and sporting as well as sales plus close down the million or so gun shops across the states.
> and well by the time they get to kicking in doors most would have left to brasil or argentina or something.
> on top of all that they still can't stop criminals from obtaing illeagal fire arms so I think it would be a night mare for any type of law enforcement to even try to disarm regular folks -and don't go in to the military doing this -I am sure most would refuse, I know i would have just on the grounds that i swore an oath to defend and protect the constitution from enemies both foreign and domestic. why do you thin the army motto is THIS we Will defend.


well sure, but you cant go out train with them, you cant show them to anyone, not talk about them ( in such a senario as my post above). They will only be a liability to you and your family. Untill there is total collapse, and that might take a while, (or come swiftly, impossible to tell at this point).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I would invite you..uh...them in for tea and crumpets and after a hearty snack I would hand over all the guns I have because that is the law of Martial. Ez-Peazy now be on your way.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> well sure, but you cant go out train with them, you cant show them to anyone, not talk about them ( in such a senario as my post above). They will only be a liability to you and your family. Untill there is total collapse, and that might take a while, (or come swiftly, impossible to tell at this point).


first it has to happen guess you missed that point. maybe sweden it is that way, but here in the USA owning firearms are a part of our culture just like apple pie, baseball, and whiskey. IT is apart of our way of life.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> first it has to happen guess you missed that point. maybe sweden it is that way, but here in the USA owning firearms are a part of our culture just like apple pie, baseball, and whiskey. IT is apart of our way of life.


yes I know that. But my point was, it is much better for them to make a system were you volentarly hand over your guns to them, for food,gas,medicin and such then going door to door knocking. that is proably the worst way to get them.

And that system will not come untill there is clear and present danger/problems (according to them) and things/food will become hard to get. The promise to guarantee food/gas/whatever to those that follows the rules, (and that means no guns). Snitches "or loyalists" gets a bonus. Now in this senario, your guns are becoming a liability, and you are hungry. As are your neigbours, your friends, children and such. I one of them tells about your guns... might be better for you ta hand over most of them first. Just keep the most necessary few, if you dare. But when are you going to use them?

I do not in any way support such a system, but I would be more effective then going door to door getting guns. More control to the power that be, that is my point.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yes I know that. But my point was, it is much better for them to make a system were you volentarly hand over your guns to them, for food,gas,medicin and such then going door to door knocking. that is proably the worst way to get them.
> 
> And that system will not come untill there is clear and present danger/problems (according to them) and things/food will become hard to get. The promise to guarantee food/gas/whatever to those that follows the rules, (and that means no guns). Snitches "or loyalists" gets a bonus. Now in this senario, your guns are becoming a liability, and you are hungry. As are your neigbours, your friends, children and such. I one of them tells about your guns... might be better for you ta hand over most of them first. Just keep the most necessary few, if you dare. But when are you going to use them?
> 
> I do not in any way support such a system, but I would be more effective then going door to door getting guns. More control to the power that be, that is my point.


No. See, we have the guns, we have the food, we have the everything. The government forgets that the people in the government are people. Even the police and military would flip script and put the Gov in its place. Well... the military wpuld... not 100% on the police.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

They managed to get past my spell of invisibility
Bested my flying dragon
Made it over the deadly moot
and through the fire swamp

I would politely hand them my rusty .22, old single shot 410, and my great grandfathers broken BB gun


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All one would have to do is impart the Jedi Mind Trick circa 2015 on those who come for your guns. 

Let them know that you and your domestic partner are preparing for an abortion after your Supreme Court approved Marriage certificate arrives then you will be off to a Black Lives Matters Protest just before your transgender operation later that afternoon...then remind them that you are afraid of all firearms and mom will not you have them while you live in her basement anyway. Move along...


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> No. See, we have the guns, we have the food, we have the everything. The government forgets that the people in the government are people. Even the police and military would flip script and put the Gov in its place. Well... the military wpuld... not 100% on the police.


Well, I totaly agree upon that those that control the army are those that, if they choose to, call the shots. So who controls the army, and what action will the army take when the nation starts to crumble real bad? And once they get control, they will not want to pass it on that fast, nor might it be a good thing either. And how much of the army is actually in the usa, and not somewere else arond the world? (Seriuos question, how much of your army is home / abroad at a given moment?) I know you have a huge imperial army, but it is scatterd and how much you have at home is beyond my knowledge)

The cops will not fight the army, that is obvious, not on any scale that matters anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't have the sources to cite but its my understanding that United States Armed Forces total personnel active and reserves is somewhere around 2.6 million people with approx 200k deployed in various countries around the world. If someone has different numbers and sources please post and my apologies if I'm wrong.

But SwedishSocialist, I'm curious as to your use of the term "imperial army". What does that term mean?



Swedishsocialist said:


> Well, I totaly agree upon that those that control the army are those that, if they choose to, call the shots. So who controls the army, and what action will the army take when the nation starts to crumble real bad? And once they get control, they will not want to pass it on that fast, nor might it be a good thing either. And how much of the army is actually in the usa, and not somewere else arond the world? (Seriuos question, how much of your army is home / abroad at a given moment?) I know you have a huge imperial army, but it is scatterd and how much you have at home is beyond my knowledge)
> 
> The cops will not fight the army, that is obvious, not on any scale that matters anyway.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hiding a gun: The rules of three by Claire Wolfe


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The army controls itself. If the potus steps over the line, the military will revolt and because it is comprised of people dedicated to maintaining the sanctity of our Constitution it will ensure that the Gov and the masses fall into the correct lines required to sustain our Great Nation


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I don't have the sources to cite but its my understanding that United States Armed Forces total personnel active and reserves is somewhere around 2.6 million people with approx 200k deployed in various countries around the world. If someone has different numbers and sources please post and my apologies if I'm wrong.
> 
> But SwedishSocialist, I'm curious as to your use of the term "imperial army". What does that term mean?


Well, you see, if other nations dont play by us rules (not rules from the us people but from us elits, the bankers/corporations) there will be consequences, like Irak, Iran, Syria, Cuba, Grenada, Nicuaragua, Chile, Colomiba, etc etc etc, have experieced. from my point of wiev your elits run an empire and if some people annoys your leaders, well, they have diffrent tools to deal with them.

And it is not really much anyone can do about it. The corporations control the information globally. We mostly get information that they choose we should have, for example, so it is not just about military superiority (that your elites have) it is so much more than that.

And the control constantly increases over time, untill it all breaks. And it will break, as I understand it your nation (usa) is in really bad shape. What cant continue will not.

Then it will get interesting, would it happen soon Sweden would be in lots of trouble. Here in sweden our current social-demokrat gouverment are seeing lots of problems ahead and is trying to rebuild our armed forces after many years of right wing rule. They dismanteld almost the entire swedish defence force claiming it would not be needed, instead we should have few troops that moslyt should act abroad, were UN needed them. Now Russia is moving again, now the same politicians screams loudly that sweden should join NATO for protection (ino they are traitors) . Fortunatly the social democrat gouverment we have is focusing on how to rebuild our own forces, (way to slowly, but still) and has the attitude that we must be able to defend ourselfs, that we should not be dependent on forign nations for protection. That is good.

But at present our army is not even a shadow of it former self. Our ÖB (Överbefälhavare) highest in command sad some years ago when asked about it, if we had all our forces in facing one point were the russian amry could attack we could at best hold them back a week. At one point. The right wing policticans demanded his retierment, but he got a lot of support from the army.. getting of topic here 

Anyhow, at this point if the world gets violent for real, we are targets, we have lots of nature, water, fields, not that many people and we are by and large defencless. but if we have an army, we are really hard to invade because geografy


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

sorry about dubblepost


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> From my point of wiew the thing about going arond and knocking on doors is really stupid. soon there would be a lot dead on both sides and it takes a long long time to search every house for guns, and the will not find that many when people know what i going on. many cops would refuse for many good reasons.
> 
> So I guess it will be more like this. To get acess to food/gas/stuff you must hand over your guns to the athoretis to get you "etb" card or likewise. You might get a bonus if you can tell about a neighbour that has one or more guns they have not handed over, and your kids are really hungry, you know. This will be so much easier for the athorities and give more resoults, having guns at home will become a liability, and you cant tell the kids, because if they then tell someone else... Mayby you can keep a revolver or a pistol (they are not much of a threat anyway) so you can defend your self from whatever kind of people that will be the scare of the month at that time. But cops going from house to house is amatuerish.
> 
> So if you need gas/food/medicin/whatever, hand over your guns and enter the system. Oh, there is no exit, once your in.


You are right, the govt might try to implement a system like guns for food program. They do that now in most cities. It's called cash for guns. But it won't last long when the govt requires guns as payment for food and meds. If you don't already know, Americans are the most defiant, rebellious, freedom loving and they want to be left the hell alone. If you read the declaration of Independence, it basically says that we should change the govt when it becomes bad and change it with a new one. Now, no country has that written anywhere. Just look at what's going on now, a cop can't even pull over a drunk driver without being questioned of his authority. If the govt did such program like you are saying, people will raid it, taking all the supplies and their weapons or die trying. I truly believe that America is not just a country, America is the people with the idea of being free. No govt or any form of authority will ever change that. There are over 300 million gun owners, if you take half of that you got 150M armed pissed of, defiant and rebellious Americans that would fight tyranny.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

6811 said:


> You are right, the govt might try to implement a system like guns for food program. They do that now in most cities. It's called cash for guns. But it won't last long when the govt requires guns as payment for food and meds. If you don't already know, Americans are the most defiant, rebellious, freedom loving and they want to be left the hell alone. If you read the declaration of Independence, it basically says that we should change the govt when it becomes bad and change it with a new one. Now, no country has that written anywhere. Just look at what's going on now, a cop can't even pull over a drunk driver without being questioned of his authority. If the govt did such program like you are saying, people will raid it, taking all the supplies and their weapons or die trying. I truly believe that America is not just a country, America is the people with the idea of being free.


That was not entierly what I ment, more something like this:

Speace from the president of the us: 
*We all now the horrors that has fallen upon us.. bla bla bla. But to move on i real bravery and out of patriotic necessty will will implement the "trueblood patriot system" were all americans will be ensured freedom and the means to grow as humans. bla bla bla.... and to ensure a future without violence like we have seen again and again, trueblooded patriots understands that indivduals no longer have weapons in thier home. Remeber that trueblooded americans can use this card for gas, food, and free care at any hospital.*

You will not get food in direct exange for a weapon, you will enter a ssystem were they promise they will see to your basic needs. And you get more of it if you can inform them about a asshole traitor pice of shit that has weapons & ammo at home. Now who can you trust?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

[Q

You will not get food in direct exange for a weapon, you will enter a ssystem were they promise they will see to your basic needs. And you get more of it if you can inform them about a asshole traitor pice of shit that has weapons & ammo at home. Now who can you trust?[/QUOTE]

A.K.A. AS F.E.M.A. ENCAMPMENT


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> [Q
> 
> You will not get food in direct exange for a weapon, you will enter a ssystem were they promise they will see to your basic needs. And you get more of it if you can inform them about a asshole traitor pice of shit that has weapons & ammo at home. Now who can you trust?


A.K.A. AS F.E.M.A. ENCAMPMENT[/QUOTE]

Nah, FEMA is more for those that objects and resists, or are considerd a risk. Trueblood Patriots (TM) are "free" to stay in their house. For the time beeing.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> That was not entierly what I ment, more something like this:
> 
> Speace from the president of the us:
> *We all now the horrors that has fallen upon us.. bla bla bla. But to move on i real bravery and out of patriotic necessty will will implement the "trueblood patriot system" were all americans will be ensured freedom and the means to grow as humans. bla bla bla.... and to ensure a future without violence like we have seen again and again, trueblooded patriots understands that indivduals no longer have weapons in thier home. Remeber that trueblooded americans can use this card for gas, food, and free care at any hospital.*
> ...


Yeah when the SHTF, anything and everything coming from the govt. Will be just that, blah blah blah. True Americans will resist. Yes a lot will conform, but this is the way to separate the weak and the strong willed Americans. Overall the govt is not big enough to conquer the people. They can try shooting all of them but they won't be able to.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

6811 said:


> Yeah when the SHTF, anything and everything coming from the govt. Will be just that, blah blah blah. True Americans will resist. Yes a lot will conform, but this is the way to separate the weak and the strong willed Americans. Overall the govt is not big enough to conquer the people. They can try shooting all of them but they won't be able to.


The problem is that the armed forces also is the goverment, either direct or the hand of it. And I dont think it will be about guns, it will be about food and gas. Without gas you are stuck and without food you will be weak. Of course you have some stored, but so what, you cant take on the us army trying to keep the nation working, you at best can avoid it

Still, I dont think they will be coming from your guns, but if they did, they would not go knocking door to door.

In a situation were society breaks down I rather see the army in charge than no one. They will not care to much about your guns, but they might wery well ration the amount of food you get. Food, gas water and refugees will be the problems of the future and they will not have time coming for your guns unless you pick a fight with them. But I have been wrong before.

Actually I think a society under pressure wery well might welcome the help from preppers that wants to make a diffrence for the better were they live.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

"From each according to his ability, to each according to his need" 

the problem with government taking care of things is that the government produces NOTHING, makes NOTHING, grows NOTHING, earns NOTHING, invents NOTHING!!!

as soon as the government decides that everybody is equal..the producers are going to stop working.... if there is no benefit to hard work...why do it

come for my guns or food...send armed men that are willing to die... Taking my guns and or food or trying to move me to a camp and you are sentencing me (and my family) to a slow death and I will not have that 

I am not a threat to anybody..I want to raise my family, earn a living, worship as i see fit... I do not ask for anything from the government except to provide roads, security from external threats, and give me back what I have been forced to pay in and or what has been promised me (military retirement)

I will feed and cloth my family myself - if friends need help i will help, If i need help i will ask friends...


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> "From each according to his ability, to each according to his need"
> 
> the problem with government taking care of things is that the government produces NOTHING, makes NOTHING, grows NOTHING, earns NOTHING, invents NOTHING!!!
> 
> ...


what are you talking about?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> what are you talking about?


what did you not understand


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Knock! knock!
Who's there?
We're here for your guns!!
*Insert here*


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

James m said:


> Knock! knock!
> Who's there?
> We're here for your guns!!
> *Insert here*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't expect a knock on the door. You will be a known, armed and dangerous target. 

Ever trained on entering a dwelling? Swift and violent with the intention of quickly overwhelming any threat. Even if you are asleep in your bed, expect to be roughed up quite a bit.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> what are you talking about?


his talking about ths-
all the gass, food, medical ect ect. comes from working everyday people -F'with the people and they stop working for you ,start working for themselves -take a oil company; employes 1000's if just the truckers said nope and went on strike it wold be a catastophy -those trucks don't just hall oil they also move the gasoline to the gas stations ect. now think of all th truckers in the usa stopping not just the gas tankers = the economy colapses upon itself. you also have to think on this the USA is not really one country it is 52, each state is sort of like it's own country in a way(this is what confuses most people about the civil war it wasn't about slavery it was about the feds telling the states what they can and can not do) each state has it's own army(the national guard air gaurd ect.)
it's own governmental system that is mostly elected by the people -but most of the younger generations have forgotten this - the house of reps, the senate,congress is just one part of our government the president (no matter what it thinks) is only the executive part-they are not the suprem leader all they are is the CEO of the biggest company =the federal government witch again is run by what? that's right we the people what good is the pres whe they have no staff, no securtity,no secret service not even a intern secretary?
now maybe your getting the point when we say no one is going to knock on your door and force you to give up your guns -what they are doing is nibbling away at your ability to get and own firearms by passing el'lamo laws that just don't work making it hard and more red tape to have to go through to get them.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> his talking about ths-
> all the gass, food, medical ect ect. comes from working everyday people -F'with the people and they stop working for you ,start working for themselves -take a oil company; employes 1000's if just the truckers said nope and went on strike it wold be a catastophy -those trucks don't just hall oil they also move the gasoline to the gas stations ect. now think of all th truckers in the usa stopping not just the gas tankers = the economy colapses upon itself. you also have to think on this the USA is not really one country it is 52, each state is sort of like it's own country in a way(this is what confuses most people about the civil war it wasn't about slavery it was about the feds telling the states what they can and can not do) each state has it's own army(the national guard air gaurd ect.)
> it's own governmental system that is mostly elected by the people -but most of the younger generations have forgotten this - the house of reps, the senate,congress is just one part of our government the president (no matter what it thinks) is only the executive part-they are not the suprem leader all they are is the CEO of the biggest company =the federal government witch again is run by what? that's right we the people what good is the pres whe they have no staff, no securtity,no secret service not even a intern secretary?
> now maybe your getting the point when we say no one is going to knock on your door and force you to give up your guns -what they are doing is nibbling away at your ability to get and own firearms by passing el'lamo laws that just don't work making it hard and more red tape to have to go through to get them.


USA consists of 50 states, not 52.

And I do understand how logistic works and how many things can drisrupt it, thats a major part in me beeing a prepper 

But you must understand when he quoted Marx I kind of wounderd what that added to this discussion.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope 52 you forgot alaska and hawaii


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> nope 52 you forgot alaska and hawaii


The United States of America (USA), commonly referred to as the United States (U.S.) or America, is a federal republic[16][17] composed of 50 states, a federal district, five major territories and various possessions.[fn 1][fn 2] The 48 contiguous states and Washington, D.C., are in central North America between Canada and Mexico. The state of Alaska is located in the northwestern part of North America and the state of Hawaii is an archipelago in the mid-Pacific.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yah your right 50 i was thinking playing card. my bad.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> The problem is that the armed forces also is the goverment, either direct or the hand of it. And I dont think it will be about guns, it will be about food and gas. Without gas you are stuck and without food you will be weak. Of course you have some stored, but so what, you cant take on the us army trying to keep the nation working, you at best can avoid it
> 
> Still, I dont think they will be coming from your guns, but if they did, they would not go knocking door to door.
> 
> ...


Americans are not afraid of the cops, the Army or any military branch. Yes they are under the government but they are not the government that you think of. The leaders in the govt can be tyrants, but the military are mostly patriots. I cannot see the Army firing on its own people, especially when the people is the Army. Now, the Russians or other Europeans, maybe... Look at what happened in NYC in 911. NY, a city that practically known as being rude and the people there minds their own business and has no care for anyone else. Look what happened and how they pulled together. 911 actually united Americans, all classes, all cultures and all colors.

The American military will not stand and watch while people starve and die for corrupt government agenda.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

alterego said:


> I might recite the second amendment.
> A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the People to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.


That is true.

Gooberment coming to my home is an infringement also.

This is Sotero, Clintoons, and all the RINOs that have been in place since IKE.

This is Gooberment since the 1800s, who knew take your right to defend, and they take the rest of your rights along with them.

I won't post what I think, as it is not treasonous, nor seditious. Yet may be damaging to those in power.

The DNC and RNC are poster childs for treason, sedition, and harm to our nation and people. Dante has written about the lowest hole in Hell, that is where our dear Lord will send them all.

God bless you all, them too for their sins.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There's only 49 States. One is leaving after the new year.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> yah your right 50 i was thinking playing card. my bad.


actually we are like 52 little countries

maybe 56
District of Columbia, the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico, Guam, American Samoa, the U.S. Virgin Islands, and the Northern Mariana Islands


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There should be 50 some little nations and do away with the feds. Things would be so much better. Regional too.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

OMG, some of you own firearms? I had no idea.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

No.

Mr Gooberment stopped Constitutional rights about the time Jefferson and Washington died.

Have a good local Millitia. When thugs come meet them with force. Just like 1775.

Too bad Lexington and Concord are infested with liberal slimers these days.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

paraquack said:


> OMG, some of you own firearms? I had no idea.


I'm mortally scared of guns... in the wrong hands


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If you wait until someone smashes your door down, you've waited too long.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Guns? What Guns?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The feds already took my guns in for a free inspection. I heard they're coming your way!! They have toysRus gift cards!!


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

toolmanky said:


> I can't in good faith spout off that I would seal the door and fight to the bitter end because in all honestly I probably wouldn't, and I know that 99% of gun owners wouldn't either even though we like to say we would. I would fight the good fight in the political arena as hard as I could to prevent such measures, I would write representatives like I do now, I would vote for representatives that hold my values or at least want the votes of gun owners to stay in office, and I would encourage others to do so.
> 
> If that failed then I would assist the battle in the courtroom battle that would sure to follow in any manner that I could while still putting political pressure on lawmakers.
> 
> However if they decided to outright take my weapons I would give them something to take such as my cheap guns, and go with the cache idea others have posted. You would be amazed of what some plastic, a vacuum cleaner, and a thermal seal will do.


If it comes to gun grabs, the courts won't help you. It will already be beyond that stage. Either hand them a few like you mentioned or hand them none, this is the point that will determine if you live or die.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1895gunner said:


> If it comes to gun grabs, the courts won't help you. It will already be beyond that stage. Either hand them a few like you mentioned or hand them none, this is the point that will determine if you live or die.


Well at least turn in ALL the ammunition first.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

darsk20 said:


> I'm mortally scared of guns... in the wrong hands


I agree, trying to shoot left handed when you are a right handed person could be dangerous.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think I'm the only person on earth that can be trusted with guns.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I think that I am very encouraged by the good people in New York and Connecticut. Both states passed registration schemes for so called assault weapons so the at the appropriate time they could be seized . Compliance has been minimal and most county sheriffs have refused to enforce the laws, same thing is happening on the west coast. I think that only the sheeple will actually lose their weapons.

On another subject I need to thank all of you who have had boating accidents. As a free water diver my collection is growing fast.:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Bullets first?


----------

